# Meds that provide an energy boost?



## boredandtired (Jun 19, 2011)

Looking for recommendations on a med that will provide an instant energy boost that will last 6-8 hours. Maybe adderall or something along those lines could do the trick. 

Would love to hear some feedback. Thanks.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

ephedrine is one. In Italy it's sold as a oral nasal decongestant OTC


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Ephedrine is banned in the US due to the high health risks associated with it and contribution to several deaths.


----------



## boredandtired (Jun 19, 2011)

swim said:


> ephedrine is one. In Italy it's sold as a oral nasal decongestant OTC





Akane said:


> Ephedrine is banned in the US due to the high health risks associated with it and contribution to several deaths.


Isn't that for working out?

My hope was to find one of the anti-depressants to balance out my clonazepam.


----------



## csrpj (Feb 24, 2010)

armodafinil may be good. (it's the active enantiomer of modafinil.)


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Vyvanse, adderall.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

In my experience narcotics in the short-term were the most useful. They gave me pleasure to do stuff I normally hate doing. Pleasure=energy for me because I feel like doing it. I've tried modafinil, amphetamines, etc. They weren't even close for me. I think it's because I have tons of energy but I find so little pleasure in most things that we need to do in order to survive (e.g. work, social interaction, etc.). Narcotics made the most boring task feel/seem great.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

energy drinks with taurine


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

Akane said:


> Ephedrine is banned in the US due to the high health risks associated with it and contribution to several deaths.


yet available in Canada OTC. it gives quite a boost but it's to be taken with moderation.


----------



## boredandtired (Jun 19, 2011)

Kon said:


> In my experience narcotics in the short-term were the most useful. They gave me pleasure to do stuff I normally hate doing. Pleasure=energy for me because I feel like doing it. I've tried modafinil, amphetamines, etc. They weren't even close for me. I think it's because I have tons of energy but I find so little pleasure in most things that we need to do in order to survive (e.g. work, social interaction, etc.). Narcotics made the most boring task feel/seem great.


Unfortunately I'm trying to stay off that path because I've been down that road before. I'll half way there with clonazepam but need the other half for this experiment to be successful.


----------



## TyrosineKinase (Jan 20, 2010)

Since you said anti-depressants, you will most likely be recommended either effexor or wellbutrin no matter what psychiatrist you were to ask. Even my biology of psychology textbook I just happen to have right next to me makes a point to mention those two medications being used to stimulate people who experience fatigue or sedation from otherwise helpful drugs.

Sometimes, however, you will find through researching anecdotal accounts that they don't help all that much, while at the same time they have helped others quite a bit. It's one of those things you would have to try for yourself.

In my case, I was put on both of them, at the same time, at the max dosages. I didn't receive any benefit.

If you want to try something else, maybe modafinil, it's not as powerful as the amphetamines, but makes you more alert and clear-minded. 

Then again, I didn't get much help from adderall, as it helped bring about panic attacks in my case.


----------



## boredandtired (Jun 19, 2011)

TyrosineKinase said:


> Since you said anti-depressants, you will most likely be recommended either effexor or wellbutrin no matter what psychiatrist you were to ask. Even my biology of psychology textbook I just happen to have right next to me makes a point to mention those two medications being used to stimulate people who experience fatigue or sedation from otherwise helpful drugs.
> 
> Sometimes, however, you will find through researching anecdotal accounts that they don't help all that much, while at the same time they have helped others quite a bit. It's one of those things you would have to try for yourself.
> 
> ...


Question if you dont mind. At the time were you on another drug as well or just the one?


----------



## boredandtired (Jun 19, 2011)

To everyone who has responded thanks for the feedback. I wish I found this place a few years ago.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

boredandtired said:


> Unfortunately I'm trying to stay off that path because I've been down that road before. I'll half way there with clonazepam but need the other half for this experiment to be successful.


I know what you mean. I would never recommend it, either. Clonazepam was a big energy-downer, for me also. I never found anything that worked for that except narcotics. Clonazepam used to tire me out quite a bit and the sleep-inducing properties were there even after 8 years of use. The theory about no tolerance to anxiolytic effects combined with tolerance to sedating properties did not pan out for me.


----------



## TyrosineKinase (Jan 20, 2010)

boredandtired said:


> Question if you dont mind. At the time were you on another drug as well or just the one?


I was on lamictal.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I just got off wellbutrin and only now realize what a godsend it was for my energy. I can easily power through a day with 5 hours of sleep, and have no problem waking up in the morning. I'm getting back on it asap. It also helps my SA.


----------



## boredandtired (Jun 19, 2011)

Should have mentioned this in the initial post but that energy med I'm on is Pristiq. While it does give a slight boost in energy my doc mentioned that it will need time to build up to that level. I'm looking for a bit more of an instant which is what all of you have been posting about. 

As Kon mentioned it does sap your energy a bit but the other energy boosting med (hopefully) will hopefully counteract those effects leaving me in a calm energetic state (if that makes any sense). 

The biggest problem I'm facing is I'm able to achieve that exact level while using alcohol and cocaine which is NOT a road I'm willing to go down again. Once I'm at that level I'm able to do or say anything I want without the fears of how I perceive others see me. Whether I'm justified in others supposed perceptions may be all in my mind. 

I just need that 2-3 month fear free period so I can begin putting other plans in motion which will give me enough of a confidence boost to get out of this rut.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

armodafinil all the way if all you want is an energy boost


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Provigil, wellbutrin
Im asking my doctor today for the provigil and when he most likely says no ill get wellbutrin


----------



## KlomperChomper (Jun 23, 2011)

Akane said:


> Ephedrine is banned in the US due to the high health risks associated with it and contribution to several deaths.


Ephedrine is available at most drug stores behind the counter. The products are Bronkaid which is ephedrine sulfate, and Primatene which is ephedrine hcl. Its intended to be a breathing aid, but many people take it with caffiene to get energy.


----------

